# Giant Holes in Siberia



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--kEJ7KTxJ--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/rltluxyamtapq66sugla.jpg

Giant holes were discovered in Siberia recently and there has been no determination of how they were created. Initially, one giant hole was discovered in an area of Siberia called “The End of the World,” and two more giant holes have been discovered subsequently.


The first hole found is much larger than the other two. It has a *260-foot diameter*, while the other two giant holes have a diameter of *50 feet and 13 feet*. The 13-foot diameter giant hole has an *estimated depth of about 328 feet* and the *other giant holes may be about 100 feet deep*. One of the smaller holes has an icy lake at the bottom. All the giant holes have a similar appearance and the openings of the holes have a regular, round shape.


Officials who have inspected the holes have said that *they do not look like natural formations, but there is no information about any type of human activity that could have produced these giant holes*, although many suggestions have been offered. Ideas have included a giant underground explosion, some kind of alien activity, weapons testing, a natural gas eruption or a human prank.

Read more at Giant Holes in Siberia


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2014)

^ is there any video regarding this news, pic look like photoshopped


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ is there any video regarding this news, pic look like photoshopped


Just google for "siberian sinkhole".


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2014)

found this
New footage emerges from deep within Siberian hole | Mail Online

why dont they send drones or robot inside


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

This is just one instance to let humans know that, what we knew is nothing.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2014)

jump to 0:22
[YOUTUBE]ELqw-m6rVhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Minion (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like alien related..


----------



## snap (Jul 31, 2014)

Ehh no. It is due to some natural gas or something pretty common and explained i think


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 31, 2014)

snap said:


> Ehh no. It is due to some natural gas or something pretty common and explained i think



Not so easy,Friend!
It could be the work of a highly classified military testing or ...err might be from outer world(E.T.)

Just have the actual results of the vanished  MH370 flight, in todays hi-tech World,the truth is : Mystery


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Not so easy,Friend!
> It could be the work of a highly classified military testing or ...err might be from outer world(E.T.)



Yeah, pretty easy for ETs :v:


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2014)

Reminds me of the movie Alien vs Predator.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2014)

There we go. Another unexplained mystery, which can only end up in movies than on discovery channel. The name would be: "*Holes to Hell*". Title not original? Meh...


----------



## srkmish (Jul 31, 2014)

Is Shyamalan making Signs 2?


----------



## amjath (Jul 31, 2014)

Remind me of the movie chronicle


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2014)

the bridge to the kaiju world


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

Return of the Silver surfer. 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]cTkdTkJm1I8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2014)

oh yes galactus is on way


----------



## rish1 (Aug 1, 2014)

snap said:


> Ehh no. It is due to some natural gas or something pretty common and explained i think





kg11sgbg said:


> Not so easy,Friend!
> It could be the work of a highly classified military testing or ...err might be from outer world(E.T.)
> 
> Just have the actual results of the vanished  MH370 flight, in todays hi-tech World,the truth is : Mystery



*sandboxtactics.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/ancient-aliens-debunked-9.jpg


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 1, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Is Shyamalan making Signs 2?



This was the funniest comment LOL


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 1, 2014)

Off the topic: Shyamalan's brilliant movies make you feel sad and sombre ,not so creepiest ...


----------



## amjath (Aug 1, 2014)

What if, it is black hole and suck all people

*www.websophist.com/People_RunningIntoHoleANCr200.gif


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2014)

This thread is turning out to be fun. 
Btw, Siberian sinkhole: Unexplained formation of Siberian sinkhole analyzed - Portland Top News | Examiner.com


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 1, 2014)

Flash said:


> This thread is turning out to be fun.
> Btw, Siberian sinkhole: Unexplained formation of Siberian sinkhole analyzed - Portland Top News | Examiner.com


Still not everything about the sinkholes explained,it is more or less based on *assumptions*.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2014)

maybe somebody trying to pirate minerals


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2014)

Huge, mysterious gaping holes in Northern Siberia may not be such a mystery anymore. One scientist has pinned down a cause and, spoiler alert, it's not aliens or weapons testing, as had been theorized.


The first hole discovered in the Yamal Peninsula, which is 260 feet wide, is likely a sinkhole caused by melting ice or permafrost, University of Alaska geophysicist Vladimir Romanovsky tells LiveScience.

Mystery of giant holes in Siberia may be solved


----------



## Ironman (Aug 2, 2014)

rish said:


> *sandboxtactics.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/ancient-aliens-debunked-9.jpg



UFO ---------------- ALiens !


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2014)

Terrible turn of events

Mysterious Lake Appears In The Middle Of Tunisian Desert


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> Terrible turn of events
> 
> Mysterious Lake Appears In The Middle Of Tunisian Desert


WTH is happening! 
No strange creatures in water till?


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2014)

Flash said:


> WTH is happening!
> No strange creatures in water till?


End of the world


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 3, 2014)

hehe. why terrible?! i would rather say 'terrific'!! the world is mired deathly in the (stupid) mundane! need such phenomena to jolt us out of our dreary senses! 
thanks for sharing the info/link!


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2014)

Another sinkhole, but this one is in Seoul, Southkorea. 

*img.koreatimes.co.kr/upload/newsV2/images/140721_p03_mysterious.jpg

Mysterious Sinkholes Are Forming Near the Site of This Rising Supertall


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 4, 2014)

^Admittedly, if these sinkholes are the work of our Mother Nature...then we have worst days coming ahead...


----------



## snap (Aug 4, 2014)

Why spreading ignorance about these "mysterious" sinkholes, these news spreads to the mass public and people everywhere start saying dumb things about these "mysterious phenomenons"


Sinkhole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Anorion (Aug 4, 2014)

apparently, it exploded outwards unlike a sinkhole
so one explanation is something like Global Warming heated up underground permafrost that released a whole bunch of trapped gasses at one go
and there are two more now
Mystery of giant Siberian holes may be solved | CTV News


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2014)

came upon this:

*mysteriousuniverse.org/2014/07/third-siberian-crater-doesnt-look-like-natural-formation/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 5, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> came upon this:
> 
> Third Siberian Crater ?Doesn't Look Like Natural Formation? | Mysterious Universe



This ...


----------



## snap (Aug 5, 2014)

all them clickbait articles....


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 5, 2014)

these are as much 'click-bait' as are the celebrity-hounding-n-pounding 'news-articles' genuine concern of a morbid world. the siberian times also reported (about) these, as well as some other not-so-popular websites, that are guilty of not covering some important issues like the latest damn 'smart'phone that's generating obscene outrage, or covering the uncovered bodies of a 'hot celebrity', or publishing about a survey that reads that indulging oneself in copious fornification can actually be good for one's health & well-being, and such 'serious news'; while the official news-contractors entice readers to keep clicking to hell on their sensationalist headlines, articles & pictures, published glaringly on every inch of the collages-of-the-pages on their portals, (why not) let's rather indulge & intrigue ourselves with some actual out-of-the-dreary news.


----------

